# Cowlacious Controllers



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I posted a similar link on HFwith no response. So does anyone here have any experience with Cowlacious Haunt controllers ? I wanted to know how well they work and if anyone used one to controll more than 1 prop.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

ruafraid said:


> I posted a similar link on HFwith no response. So does anyone here have any experience with Cowlacious Haunt controllers ? I wanted to know how well they work and if anyone used one to control more than 1 prop.


Hey there RUAfraid,

I have been using these timers for a few yrs now.

http://www.cowlacious.com/TimerProd.htm

I really like using them. When you get the hang of programming they are quite easy top work with. 
I usually write down the programming sequence in button pushes top help in the programming.

As to your question. I have a coffin prop that is triggered with a motion sensor. The motion sensor triggers the timer.
One of the relays triggers the AC side that runs a spot light and a wiper motor that runs the the movement. 
The other relay triggers the Sound chip (Also from cowlicious).

Great little controller easy to program and relatively cheap. 
You can also buy the OEM models to save a few $$. I have both styles.
The full unit is great if you are triggering AC because the 3 prong plug is included.

One thing I just noticed though. There prices have jumped quite a bit since Last yr.  
I was able to buy the OEM for about $22. I think the full unit was something like $35.
Now they are much more expensive. This might cause me to look around for another source.

Good luck,


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> Hey there RUAfraid,
> 
> I have been using these timers for a few yrs now.
> 
> ...


Prices are going up everywhere. I think this is only the beginning. I don't care what anyone says, oil prices are driving everything up.


----------

